# Fukushima effect?



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone have reliable information regarding radiation levels in Baja Norte(or San Diego)? I keep seeing reports in California (and elsewhere) that radiation is showing up in milk, fruits, vegetables and water.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Monty Floyd said:


> Does anyone have reliable information regarding radiation levels in Baja Norte(or San Diego)? I keep seeing reports in California (and elsewhere) that radiation is showing up in milk, fruits, vegetables and water.


Read nothing since the concerns a couple months ago. Do you have any sources?


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

My son lives in Oceanside but he says he hasn't heard anything.


----------

